# Newbie



## Tomorrr0w (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, my name is Alan and i'm 24yo. So... I love bodybuilding and doing it for about 3 years.. My results are not great, but it's like 6'1 and 220lb, 13%bf.
I will try to be a nice member of this website, and i wanna to be here because ironmagazineforum is in my browser favorites Thanks for this useful topics and thanks that you're here folks


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 4, 2018)

Tomorrr0w said:


> Hi, my name is Alan and i'm 24yo. So... I love bodybuilding and doing it for about 3 years.. My results are not great, but it's like 6'1 and 220lb, 13%bf.
> I will try to be a nice member of this website, and i wanna to be here because ironmagazineforum is in my browser favorites Thanks for this useful topics and thanks that you're here folks


On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome to imf!!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zhong (Sep 7, 2018)

welcome


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tomorrr0w said:


> Hi, my name is Alan and i'm 24yo. So... I love bodybuilding and doing it for about 3 years.. My results are not great, but it's like 6'1 and 220lb, 13%bf.
> I will try to be a nice member of this website, and i wanna to be here because ironmagazineforum is in my browser favorites Thanks for this useful topics and thanks that you're here folks


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome brother

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Tomorrr0w said:


> Hi, my name is Alan and i'm 24yo. So... I love bodybuilding and doing it for about 3 years.. My results are not great, but it's like 6'1 and 220lb, 13%bf.
> I will try to be a nice member of this website, and i wanna to be here because ironmagazineforum is in my browser favorites Thanks for this useful topics and thanks that you're here folks



Welcome!


----------

